
iPhone - nice, but not for me - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2008/03/07/iphone-nice-but-not-for-me
======
delackner
This reminds me a lot of the coverage of the Wii before its release. Some
people don't seem to grasp the huge difference between what Apple (and
Nintendo with the Wii) have done compared to previous mobile platforms. We are
looking at a first of its kind device that has the potential to wildly grow
the smart phone market to be the mainstream of phone users, plus a big chunk
of gamers, plus... the appeal is just so huge.

~~~
davidw
It's very well executed, no doubt about that. But is the technology a great
leap forward? I'm inclined to think not really. Just good execution and good
design - nothing to scoff at, but not a revolution, either.

~~~
delackner
Exactly. The Wii doesn't contain any new technology either, nor is it even as
powerful in specific measures compared to its competitors. I think this is a
similar situation of the right execution of good design and execution of the
full system that will bring a big change.

~~~
davidw
Have you looked at Android, BTW? It's not as polished and slick, but
technically it's pretty close, and certainly better in some areas like the
ability to run background processes. And it's going to be _way_ more open.
"Technically equivalent + open" gives it a lot of potential, I think.

------
darjen
A few close friends and family have an iPhone. But to be honest Nokia's e90
Communicator looks better to me. It kicks the crap out of the iPphone's
features. I would rather have 3G, GPS, 3 megapixel camera, and a keyboard with
tactile feedback. To each their own...

~~~
kirubakaran
I agree. I am using Nokia e50 which is great too. I am waiting for Nokia to
upgrade n95 with iPhone competitive features.

